# Worst USB Gadget Yet: USB Drive Full Of Beer



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 4, 2008)

Worst USB Gadget Yet: USB Drive Full Of Beer 
_The Raw Feed_
Saturday, October 04, 2008



Someone from tchotchky seller CNK Promotions sent me a note hawking a new line of attention-grabbing "LIQUID-FILLED USB DRIVES," with the "option of 3D 'floaters'." The example pasted into the e-mail was this awesome -- I mean awful -- Budweiser drive. Capacities range from 128 MB to 8 GB, and prices from $8.84 each to $40 depending on capacity, options and how many you order.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 4, 2008)

It's so bad it's good


----------



## Meg (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh man.  I wish I could bag it out, but unfortunately I know many Aussie men who would think this was great. :nah:

A friend of mine just bought a scented USB drive - when it heats up it releases a lemon scent.  If you ask me it smells like really really cheap air freshener


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 9, 2008)

Meg said:


> I know many Aussie men who would think this was great.



I think there are more than a few Canadians who would agree with those Aussie men.


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 9, 2008)

I like it


----------



## Meg (Oct 9, 2008)

Hehe, well, I am happy for you 

If it were filled with something other than beer I might like it too.  Rum, perhaps?


----------



## Meggylou (Oct 9, 2008)

are you supposed to drink the fluid? It seems so pointless.


----------

